# hi guys what anime do u guys like to watch?



## SolarisHeights (Mar 5, 2015)

pls post all youer favourite ones i will look at them i want to see new ones

thx


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 5, 2015)

This thread might be what you're looking for: http://gbatemp.net/threads/essentials-anime-3.292163/


----------



## SolarisHeights (Mar 5, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> This thread might be what you're looking for: http://gbatemp.net/threads/essentials-anime-3.292163/


 
that is what im looking for thx for this brb


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 5, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2015)

tokyo ghoul


----------



## Eity (Mar 6, 2015)

Well if you want new ones... From 2010-2015 best in my option would be:
Hunter X Hunter
Gochuumon wa Usagi Desuka?
Sword Art Online
Shingeki no Kyojin
Black Rock Shooter
Little Busters!
Kokoro Connect
Yuru Yuri
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu
Kiniro Mosaic
Mikakunin de Shinkoukei
Non Non Biyori
Danball Senki
If you mean in this season, best is Kantai Collection. But this season is pretty weak.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello Kitty, Hamtaro, Boku no pico.

Like, the only anime I watch.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 6, 2015)

You want a list? Have a list.

Mononoke -- A medicine seller travels the countryside, vanquishing evil spirits. (Series)
Rin: Daughters of Mnemosyne -- An immortal detective finds herself inexplicably tied to people that require her assistance time and time again. (Warning: Nudity) (Series)
Haibane Renmei -- A young girl wakes up in a place she doesn't know with the sense that she's lived elsewhere before, but can remember nothing but a single dream. Then, wings sprout from her back... (Series)
Chii's Sweet Home -- A kitten gets lost from its mother and is found by a small family who takes her in. When they can't find a home for the kitten, they decide to keep her...but pets aren't allowed in their housing complex! (Series)
Tesagure! Bukatsumono -- The adventures of club members as they find what they want to do for said club. (Series)
Fractale -- The world is full of holograms that people take control of to go out into the world, rather than go out themselves, but they cannot interact with humans. When a hologram that can interact with humans appears out of a mysterious pendant, a boy travels to find the pendant's owner. (Series)
Angelic Layer -- A young girl gets involved in a fighting game using special dolls. (Series)
Last Exile -- An airship-flying duo comes across a young girl and gets thrown into a battle between two countries that are systematically destroying themselves. (Series)
Kino no Tabi: The Beautiful World -- An apt marksman travels the world with their talking motorcycle, but only stay in a single place for three days. (Series)
Chocotto Sister -- A boy once wished for a sister when his mother miscarried. One Christmas, years later, he receives an unusual present - his sister. (Series)
Dragon Knight: Wheel of Time -- The brave knight isn't appearing, so it's up to his son to save the day. Led by a mysterious ally, the boy and his friends must confront an evil ruler before the world is engulfed by darkness. (Warning: Sequel to some hentai, but IMHO it's mostly SFW and can be watched standalone) (OVA)
Hinata no Aoshigure -- A young boy's crush is moving away. On the day she leaves, the boy decides to chase after the train his crush is on so he can reveal his feelings. (Movie)
Angel's Egg -- In a desolate world, a young girl seems to do nothing more than collect jars and protect a large egg. (Movie)
The Boy who Saw the Wind -- When a boy's parents are killed, he escapes to a mysterious island where he learns of an ancient tribe of people who could fly and talk to animals...just like he can! (Movie)
Metropolis -- A detective and his nephew find a girl who can remember nothing, and are sucked into a conspiracy as they try to protect the girl from a mysterious group. (Movie)


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Mar 6, 2015)

None.
Anime sucks real bad and is such an overrated "art".



Spoiler



*Watches as all Hell brakes loose on him*


Nah JK (well not at all, I still think it is overrated as well as the animation.
It's been a while since I last saw any anime, mainly because I grew tired of its fanbase and how annoying they are with this stuff.
But back in the day I used to watch your usual Dragon Ball, Pokemon, Digimon, Shaman King, Inuyasha.
That pretty much sums up the only ones I liked.


----------



## Chary (Mar 6, 2015)

Steins;Gate!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Mar 6, 2015)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure all the way man


----------

